# CYCLE-CRE8 – A Rhythmic Cycling Instrument by Sample Fuel Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2019)

*CYCLE-CRE8 – A Rhythmic Cycling Instrument by Sample Fuel Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05...mic-cycling-instrument-by-sample-fuel-review/

*CYCLE-CRE8 by Sample Fuel Review*
Cycle-CRE8 by Sample Fuel is under review today. It is a virtual library that comes with unheard sounds, movement, and energetic soundscapes, keys and pads that move or cycle. If you are new to Sample Fuel libraries, get yourself hooked with their free products here. There is also a *Cycle-Lite* (a free instrument that includes over 35 patches) for you to try.






CYCLE-CRE8 Full Version or Free Version to try out first
We did also review REVOLUTION, PAD MOTION, and HYBRID Bundle all developed by Sample Fuel. Sample Fuel did send a review copy with no strings attached.

*Installation*
Cycle-CRE8 is hosted in Steinberg’s HALion and requires HALion Sonic SE 3.1.15 FREE, HALion Sonic 3.1.15 or HALion 6.1.15 or higher. There is no USB e-licenser dongle required, it works with soft e-licenser or USB.

*Sound*
Cycle-CRE8 is all about moving, emotional sound waves that while in motion are always interesting to listen to. There are so many excellent patches included which you can use straight out of the box and have them evolve over time.

Cycle-CRE8 is synth engine based on samples that house 4 different sample layers with over 675 different sample sources each. The engine cycles through each layer in the order in tempo with the host/DAW. When the cycling is disabled, this instrument is capable to create thick and powerful 4 layer pads. The factory library includes over 450 professionally curate program presets.





CYCLE-CRE8 – CYCLE-CRE8 SYNTH page
The CYCLE-CRE8 SYNTH page has 4 main sample-based synth oscillators. The engine cycles (in sync) through these 4 layers in order from ONE-FOUR. There are 4 different CYCLE shapes to choose from (RAMP, PULSE, SINE, and SAW). The user can tweak the cycle amount by the CYCLE AMOUNT knob or by the Quick Control labeled CYCLE. There is a CYCLE RATE knob allowing the user to tweak how slow or fast the instrument cycles through the layers. The user can turn the cycling ON or OFF. By turning the cycling OFF, the four layers become a pad, playing back simultaneously.

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*CYCLE-CRE8 – A Rhythmic Cycling Instrument by Sample Fuel Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/20/cycle-cre8-a-rhythmic-cycling-instrument-by-sample-fuel-review/


----------



## Sample Fuel (May 31, 2019)

Appreciate you taking the time to review. Excited that you gave it *5 STARS*!


----------



## freecham (Jun 1, 2019)

Great product and nice review ! A future purchase for sure !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 1, 2019)

Sample Fuel libraries are just exceptional and have that notable characteristic.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jun 28, 2019)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Sample Fuel libraries are just exceptional and have that notable characteristic.



Thank you for the kind words!


----------

